# Bitte um Hilfe bei "Subnautica"



## Lupoc (11. März 2019)

Moin,

falls ich mein "Problem" im flaschen Forum poste, bitte verschieben. Danke 

Habe mir Subnautica zugelegt. Im Grunde weiß ich was zu tun ist. Dinge farmen um wieder andere Dinge herzustellen. Mir fehlt aber so eine Art "roter Faden". Mache erst dies, damit und das machen kannst. Baue dies um noch tiefer zu kommen etc. Ich habe bis jetztb eigentlich nicht verstanden was genau das Ziel ist. Bzw mir fehlt ein Ablauf was genau ich zu tun habe. Bis jetzt crafte ich aus langeweile ichregendetwas zusammen ohne zu wissen wofür ich es brauche.
Ich irgendetwas verpasst? Gibt es Aufgaben die ich zu ereldigen habe? Oder ist genau DAS was das Spiel will?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen würde und mir sagen würde was ich genau machen soll. Weiß auch nicht genau in welche Richtung ich soll? Einfach los und erkunden? Und dann?

BITTE KEINE SPOILER!!! Danke.


----------



## Traylite (11. März 2019)

Die Aufgabe ist es vom Planeten evakuiert zu werden/Entkommen.
Dafür musst du  Pläne in der Aurora und den Wracks finden, die dir dann mitteilen wie  das Funktioniert aber das ist dann noch nicht alles, sondern du musst  ein wenig Erkunden.
Da gibt es etwas was dich davon abhält den Planeten zu verlassen, um dass man sich vorher auch noch kümmern muss.

Ich glaube, mehr kann man ohne zu Spoilern nicht dazu sagen.
Lese dir doch einfach vorsichtig irgendeinen Walkthrough durch.


----------



## claster17 (11. März 2019)

Weitere Informationen wirst du finden wenn du noch tiefer gehst.


----------



## RtZk (11. März 2019)

Ich finde es eigentlich gut gemacht, du wirst nicht wirklich geführt, sondern du bekommst nur nach und nach Hinweise, du arbeitest darauf hin zu entkommen, davor findest du ein paar Dinge heraus, die man nicht erzählen kann ohne zu spoilern. 
Ein paar Tipps, zu tief zu gehen ohne sehr gut ausgestattet zu sein kann böse enden, die Map hat einen Rand, am Rand der Map werden Ghost Leviathan's spawnen die dich jagen werden bis du Tod bist (geht schnell) oder du mit Glück wieder in die Map kommst. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal auf Erkundungstour gehen und öfter mal speichern kann ratsam sein, sobald du mal ein paar Baupläne hast wird es leichter mehr zu erkunden und du wirst die Story nach und nach verstehen.


----------



## claster17 (11. März 2019)

Im PDA werden immer mal wieder Hinweise gegeben, wo etwas interessantes sein könnte.


----------



## Jimiblu (11. März 2019)

Die Story kommt vor allem durch die Nachrichten, welche die Lifepods und deren voice logs / datapads hinterlassen. Darüber wirst du auch geführt. Und natürlich musst du dir deine Situation vergegenwärtigen: du bist abgestürzt und möchtest gerne zurück nach Alterra. Doch wie kommst du da hin?


----------



## Lupoc (12. März 2019)

Schon mal danke. Werde heute mal mit euren Hinweisen das Spiel von einer anderen Sicht sehen. Werde mir heute mal alle logs durchlesen und ein wenig ruhiger und aufmerksamer das Spiel spielen. Wusste zb nicht dass die Map quasi einen Rand hat. Dann macht das erkunden ja auch Sinn. Im Prinzip geht es also darum vom Planetn zu entkommen und der Weg führt quasi nach unten. Danke noch mal für die Hilfe. Habe mir im Vorfeld nicht viele Videos angeguckt da ich nicht gespoilert werden wollte.


----------

